# Marques Garage Biggin Hill Kent



## Ianbr (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi All, 
I'm new on here but an old hand as regards VAG Cars having had more than my fair share over the years. I've used Marques Garage in Biggin Hill many times in the past and last week had my Turbo & exhaust manifold changed, which is a truly awful job on the 225 Quattro. As always Mark did a fantastic job at a great price. 
He's a sole trader so it's actually him that works on your car although that does sometimes lead to a queue. He formerly managed a VW Service dept so really knows his stuff. I cannot recommend him enough and he's truly a master of diagnostics incl diesels,in fact most garages in the area get their VAG diagnostics done by him though they don't mention this to their customers. 
Just thought this maybe handy for any kent dwellers. 
Ian


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Ianbr said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new on here but an old hand as regards VAG Cars having had more than my fair share over the years. I've used Marques Garage in Biggin Hill many times in the past and last week had my Turbo & exhaust manifold changed, which is a truly awful job on the 225 Quattro. As always Mark did a fantastic job at a great price.
> He's a sole trader so it's actually him that works on your car although that does sometimes lead to a queue. He formerly managed a VW Service dept so really knows his stuff. I cannot recommend him enough and he's truly a master of diagnostics incl diesels,in fact most garages in the area get their VAG diagnostics done by him though they don't mention this to their customers.
> Just thought this maybe handy for any kent dwellers.
> Ian


Yes mate of great interest. Only about ten miles from me, where abouts is it ?


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Stustt said:


> Yes mate of great interest. Only about ten miles from me, where abouts is it ?


Well I managed to eventually find it and have used now for six months.
My first visit included over two hours of diagnostic work and an overall thorough inspection. And the total cost ? - - - Nothing ! He doesn't charge for diagnostic work !
Mark really knows his stuff and is very reasonable with his pricing.
As said the ONLY downside is as he's a one man band he's nearly always busy.
I highly recommend.


----------

